
In 1849, a future president patented an ingenious addition to transportation technology. - robg
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history-archaeology/object-oct06.html
======
dominik
Quote: "Abraham Lincoln is the only president to hold a patent for an
invention. He invented a tool to lift riverboats stuck on sandbars." No one
ever manufactured it, however.

